# Problem with an AO Commercial water heater



## Captainzero (Sep 26, 2016)

First post. I'm having a heck of a time identifying this part. Trying to fix a water heater that, for some reason, has no model number/serial number tag on it. 

It's an AO Smith heater. The igniter is bad, but since someone took the tag no one can find the part. Hopefully, I can post a few pictures. It's about 22" tip to tip, and 20" from the bracket to the end of the plug.


----------



## Captainzero (Sep 26, 2016)

Also, there is a White Rodgers intelli-vent controller.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yup got them in stock, if you know what your doing it should be no problem to find..theres a forum for homeowners to go to...theres a big sticker that says help line on the front of the water heater..call it...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's the link http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Captainzero (Sep 26, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yup got them in stock, if you know what your doing it should be no problem to find..theres a forum for homeowners to go to...theres a big sticker that says help line on the front of the water heater..call it...


Yes, I'm a homeowner. Sitting next to a licensed plumber who isn't good with the internet, and trying to help. If you have them in stock, maybe a part number would be good information, since none of the suppliers here were much help. But I guess being an ass is more important to you than selling parts. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Captainzero said:


> Yes, I'm a homeowner. Sitting next to a licensed plumber who isn't good with the internet, and trying to help. If you have them in stock, maybe a part number would be good information, since none of the suppliers here were much help. But I guess being an ass is more important to you than selling parts. Thanks anyway.


A licensed plumber will know where to get the proper parts......so stop pretending and hire one...:yes:


----------



## Captainzero (Sep 26, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> A licensed plumber will know where to get the proper parts......so stop pretending and hire one...:yes:


Both suppliers in our area told him they can't find it without the model number or serial number. Matching them up with other parts they had didn't work. 

No, I'm not doing this myself. I'm a contractor, and have been for over 20 years. Trying to help out a friend who owns a restaurant, and my other friend (the plumber) wasn't having any luck with suppliers. 

If you truly had one in stock, why didn't you just tell me where we could have ordered it, and we'd have had it by now. Not everyone asking questions is an 15 year old internet troll.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

https://www.midwestapplianceparts.c...ucts_id=6103&zenid=35vt070c6b9mvp6k5ug67l2fa2


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Captainzero said:


> Both suppliers in our area told him they can't find it without the model number or serial number. Matching them up with other parts they had didn't work.
> 
> No, I'm not doing this myself. I'm a contractor, and have been for over 20 years. Trying to help out a friend who owns a restaurant, and my other friend (the plumber) wasn't having any luck with suppliers.
> 
> If you truly had one in stock, why didn't you just tell me where we could have ordered it, and we'd have had it by now. Not everyone asking questions is an 15 year old internet troll.


your the troll, you dont belong here, its for licensed plumbers only if you could read....and if your plumber friend doesnt feel the need to become a member with a proper intro, well thats your loss...
and for those who help the homeowners that stumble on here.......why not just turn it into a DIY sight...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Post #5 he was just a homeowner, then in post #7 he's a 20 year contractor and he gets a link for the part, makes sense :whistling2:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

DUh.... Lets see if I had a Ford vehicle............Maybe I would call a Ford dealer.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

.......


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The serial number is on the heater just read a little closer.


----------



## Captainzero (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes, I am a contractor. Yes, I am a homeowner. No I'm not a plumber. Many people in the trades, at least at my age, can't/won't learn how to get online. I was just trying to help a friend (who is a plumber). No, there is no serial number or model number on this heater. It's in the back of a restaurant. Maybe some employee peeled it off, who knows. That's why no one was able or willing to help. Doesn't matter any longer, it's been replaced. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Captainzero said:


> Both suppliers in our area told him they can't find it without the model number or serial number. Matching them up with other parts they had didn't work.
> 
> No, I'm not doing this myself. I'm a contractor, and have been for over 20 years. Trying to help out a friend who owns a restaurant, and my other friend (the plumber) wasn't having any luck with suppliers.
> 
> If you truly had one in stock, why didn't you just tell me where we could have ordered it, and we'd have had it by now. Not everyone asking questions is an 15 year old internet troll.


 If you have the water heater right there, why don't you have a s/n?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The serial number is on your heater just read. Its hidden in with the wording.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> The serial number is on your heater just read. Its hidden in with the wording.


100% correct you are, but the OP is a homeowner idiot and his sidekick that thinks he is a plumber are too stupid to realize this...just proves again they have no business touching it for repairs...:whistling2:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Lets be fair to the guys. The serial number is smaller text and harder to find than PLUMBING PROFESSIONALS ONLY.


----------

